# Juul Labs to Exit Germany



## Hooked (20/10/20)

https://tobaccoreporter.com/2020/10/19/juul-labs-to-exit-germany/
19 Oct. 2020

"Juul Labs will withdraw from Germany at the end of the year, reports W&V, citing a company spokesman in Hamburg.

The company said it needed to set priorities in to be successful in the long term. “In this way one can invest in research and development and future products in core markets,” it stated.

German consumers will be able to purchase Juul products until stocks run out.

Following a wave of layoffs, Juul’s German subsidiary had only about a dozen employees left, which have now been terminated, as well.

Juul had already exited Austria this summer and plans to leave Switzerland soon.

The company, which enjoyed great success in the United States until a regulatory backlash, has found it challenging to crack the European market due to EU limits on nicotine.

Juul products sold in the EU contain significantly lower doses of nicotine than those on the U.S. market, making it difficult for them to compete against combustible cigarettes in Europe.

Recently, Juul was also forced to temporarily halt shipments in Germany because its packages were missing a mandatory recycling symbol."

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## fbb1964 (21/10/20)

this is actually really good news for the vaping industry. juul is a huge enemy to the real vaping industry and caused huge dramas right here in AU. criminals imported very high percentage nicotine content juuls into AU and sold them to very young kids illegally. of course the aggressive anti vaping government and media jumped on this opportunity to strengthen their anti vaping agenda. very interesting video I found today that explains the whole juul saga a bit better

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------

